# Alko extension chassis strength



## Auldgadgey

I'm thinking of fabricating a tow bar for my 2001 Hymer B544, but have found a web site that doubts the strength of the chassis extension.
(It was a Dutch fabricator, so they may have been biased) 
How do I know if the chassis extension on my MH is strong enough to take the stresses imposed by a tow bar plus trailer carrying a 250kg bike?
I have sent my details to Watling and they have quoted me for the job, do I assume that they know it's OK? 
I'd rather be safe than sorry
 
Cheers
Tony


----------



## inkey-2008

Watling street towbars know what they are talking about. We were very impressed with the job they did for us.

Andy


----------



## kandsservices

You could always talk to alko in southam im sure they have a technical department.
kev


----------



## GerryD

I agree, if Watling Towbars say that they can do it then they can. Just remember, Alko chassis and extensions cannot be drilled.
Gerry


----------



## Hymie

*Alko Towbars*

Alko do supply tow bars to fit most of their chassis.

There products are not cheap - but designed within the limits of the chassis.

I have seen all sorts of after market towbars on Alko chassis vans, i would be interested to know if its for cost or availability reasons?.

Happy Travels

Dave


----------



## HarleyDave

*Train Weight*

What is the max train weight of the van - that will tell you how heavy the trailer can be (won't it?)

Cheers

Dave


----------



## 747

The previous owner of my van used to pull a World War 2 'Willies' Jeep with it..........all the way to Normandy. 8O 

I wondered why my van is nearly a metre longer than anyone elses. :lol:


----------



## tony645

Already done!


----------



## tony645

pics. no need to drill, holes are already there.


----------



## Auldgadgey

Thanks for all the replies, they're most helpful. 
What troubled me was exactly where the tow bar was bolted to. The Dutch site showed a long fitting that appeared to go back to the "base" alko chassis, rather than the extension.
I agree that the mass tow weight would give the load I can pull, but that is only true if it's bolted to the strongest point.
There's no way that I would weld, drill or do anything to the chassis other than utilise the existing holes.
Why do it myself? Well I can and it's a lot cheaper, as long as I get it right


----------

